# Steaming Video to your android device over the internet?



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a pretty big Movie collection on my pc. Is there any way I can stream the movies I have to my tablet over the internet? I'm on the go a lot and would like to just use my mobile hotspot on my s3 and connect my tablet to my s3 and stream movies to my tablet from my server at home. Thanks.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

monkeystomp said:


> I have a pretty big Movie collection on my pc. Is there any way I can stream the movies I have to my tablet over the internet? I'm on the go a lot and would like to just use my mobile hotspot on my s3 and connect my tablet to my s3 and stream movies to my tablet from my server at home. Thanks.


google air playit.. It works well for me


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

App crashes on my Android devices. Seems to be happening to a lot of other people as well.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Emit is the only other app I can think of...


----------



## billygoat32 (Jan 29, 2013)

You could try subsonic, its main focus is music, but I know that via a web browser you can stream video as well. www.subsonic.org


----------

